# Need advice: CAAD9 Frame is Bent



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm going to cut to the chase - I bought a CAAD9 frame and fork on Craigslist a couple weeks ago, and found out that the rear end is bent. Obviously I didn't do a good inspection, and got fooled by the sellers description and general appearance of the frame.

So, I've come back to RBR for advice on what to do now.

Before I get into the details, I just want to say in advance that I appreciate the help and I'm fully aware of the limitations of getting advice (since none of you can actually see the condition of the bike).


OKAY, so I currently own a Felt F75 52cm with almost full Ultegra 10spd components... the bike rides fine, but the frame is just too small for me. My plan was to buy a 54cm C'dale CAAD frame, and transfer all of the components over to it. I sourced a 54cm CAAD9 frame on CL, which was lightly used (only 350 miles according to the seller) and was in "excellent" condition and never crashed... we negotiated a price of $400 with front fork and headset (both aftermarket, which could have been a red flag). When I met the seller, he was a younger guy (early 20s), who just graduated from a local university and actually rode for their club team. Seemed like a good guy. Visual inspection showed normal signs of light wear-and-tear... a few minor paint chips and one small ding on the top tube, but no road rash or any major dents. I didn't bring any wheels to mount up to the frame, so I just took the frame home.

When I got home and mounted wheels, I immediately noticed that the rear looked "off". The wheel sits closer to the non-drive chainstay, and upon closer inspection, it definitely does not line up straight with the rest of the frame. I took it to my LBS and they confirmed that it's not aligned... they said that "it's not too bad" and they could probably try to straighten it out, but it's risky because the frame is aluminum (translation: they could break it during the process of straightening it).

The seller won't return my calls, so now the question is: Is it worth dumping more money into this frame in an attempt to straighten it, or just start back from scratch?

I'll post pictures later today... Thanks!


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

(oh, another tid bit of information... the frame is obviously BB30, but my crank is the old school shimano hollowtech, so not only would I have to invest money to straighten the frame but also to buy either shims or the praxxis adapter or something of the sort...)


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Takashi said:


> The seller won't return my calls, so now the question is: Is it worth dumping more money into this frame in an attempt to straighten it, or just start back from scratch?


How much did the shop qoute for the repairs? Depending on the location of the damage, it could be a simple bend it back, or it could require extensive metal work.

Without a ball-park fiqure it is hard to determine if it is worth the cost.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

good question... at the time, i was dead-set on getting my money back from the seller, so i didn't inquire as to how much it would cost to fix... i'll swing by the shop and ask.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

look this crook up on linkedin or facebook and find out where he works, then you can offer him the chance to make things right or let his employer know what kind of person they hired


----------



## supersixter (Dec 21, 2011)

Right on systmr!!!


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

without seeing pictures, do you guys think i would be able to sell this frame (full disclosure)?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Takashi said:


> without seeing pictures, do you guys think i would be able to sell this frame (full disclosure)?


Sure you could sell it (with full disclosure), for about $25. Maybe you could sell the aftermarket fork and headset for whatever they are worth.

Good luck!


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Not knowing your LBS, 
... I will say that I haven't seen many shops that have top of the line frame alignment tools and jigs.
.
Maybe try taking the frame to a framebuilder and let them evaluate it.
.
So, where is the bend ? In the dropout(s), in the chainstays, in the seat stays ?
Have you mounted more than one wheel, i.e. you are sure this isn't a wheel dish issue, or something with the rear hub assembly ?
.
How about some pictures ? esp. good closeups of the dropouts.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks for the feedback guys...

winters - it's a fairly reputable shop (ted's cycles in manhattan beach, ca), but to your point, i have no idea if they have decent alignment tools... 

visually, i can't determine where the bend is... when i was at the shop, we mounted about five different wheel sets, with the same outcome. the dropouts look fine, but that's on the naked eye. and yah, i'm way overdue in posting some pictures of it. i will snap some shots of the dropouts as well.


----------

